# Decent camera for around a £100 or so ??



## BondandBigM

I had a Nikon Cool Pics but it got pinched out of my car a bit back so I've been thinking about another one instead of using my phone.

It's not something I'm all that interested in so not wanting to spend much just something a bit better than my phone.

I was sat outside last night and the sky was amazing to took a couple of snaps but they just weren't that good so something that will capture it a bit better.

Are these cheaper Nikons still good or are there any better ones around that price point.

Has to be better than this.

Moon

:laugh: :laugh:










A quick swivel round in my chair and the sun going down.










Pretty rubbish but bad eyesight and Vodka involved.

:teethsmile:


----------



## Krispy

I like the one with the sun!

I'm no expert but I read good things about these and nearly bought one...

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/cameras-and-camcorders/digital-cameras/compact-and-bridge-cameras/canon-ixus-180-compact-camera-black-10142577-pdt.html

Or have a flick through here:

http://www.whatdigitalcamera.com/buying-advice/buying_guides/best-compact-cameras-under-100-64974


----------



## Krispy

Actually, the Sony looks good...

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3687547.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=tsid:59158|cid:200291090|agid:12525696650|tidla-114316839410|crid:66128555570|nw:g|rnd:3649275643694817411|dvc:c|adp:1o1&gclid=CKutq5yzh88CFUVAGwodSm0FwA


----------



## brummie1875

I'm more than impressed with the Nikon COOLPIX that i have.


----------



## vinn

my COOLPIX will not focus close enough for watches (bought it new, but don't think it has NIKON quality), it is great for distance shots.. my plan is to buy a new camera that will focus on the smallest watch part. vinn


----------



## rhaythorne

Possibly something of a wildcard entry but I'd recommend comparing the above with whatever you can find at a similar price from Panasonic's Lumix range. Very impressed with my little DMC-FT25 that I picked up a couple of years ago for £85. You can probably get something much more sophisticated and capable these days.


----------



## gimli

How about a SH DSLR ?


----------



## BondandBigM

vinn said:


> my COOLPIX will not focus close enough for watches (bought it new, but don't think it has NIKON quality), it is great for distance shots.. my plan is to buy a new camera that will focus on the smallest watch part. vinn


 This was a bit of an issue with my old one as well but generally not something I was to bothered about.

Thanks for the suggestions I'll have a wander into Currys at the weekend.

Cheers


----------



## dobra

Avoid Currys if you want advice Bond. Go to an independent photo shop where you can handle a few cameras and ask questions .Argos, Currys etc are just box handlers....

mike


----------



## BondandBigM

dobra said:


> Avoid Currys if you want advice Bond. Go to an independent photo shop where you can handle a few cameras and ask questions .Argos, Currys etc are just box handlers....
> 
> mike


 I don't think there are any independant local camera shops here any more. At least in Currys the do have demos out and you can have a bit of a fiddle around with them and some of these kids working in them are sometimes a bit smarter than us old dodgers give them credit for.


----------



## wotsch

Have a look at this:
https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/2016-roundup-consumer-long-zoom-compacts

or this:
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/120768-best-compact-cameras-2016-the-best-pocket-cameras-available-to-buy-today


----------



## AbingtonLad

Sorry to jump on your thread Mr Bond, but I too am looking for a half-decent digital, mainly to take pictures of flowers and the like (ah!).

But me being me, I rather fancy the idea of picking up and old Olympus Pen E-P1 (or maybe 2...).

Am I bonkers? I had a lovely Olympus Trip when I were a lad, but it ended up in a ravine in what is now Croatia. I kind of miss it, and am a bit of a sucker for the retro look.

K


----------



## xellos99

gimli said:


> How about a SH DSLR ?


 +1

Canon 40D. Very tough and well made.


----------



## Nigelp

Has Big M cut the reddies :biggrin:

Have you borrowed machs Alpha LV?


----------



## BondandBigM

Nigelp said:


> Has Big M cut the reddies :biggrin:
> 
> Have you borrowed machs Alpha LV?


 :laugh: :laugh:

I forgot about this one. The upshot of it is that when I mentioned to her I was going in for a look at cameras she said what did you do with the one you bought.

Apparently I bought one after the other one got pinched !!

Don't remember that or what I did with it, I'm still looking for it. A white one according the her I'll let you know what it is if I find it.

:huh:


----------



## William_Wilson

AbingtonLad said:


> Sorry to jump on your thread Mr Bond, but I too am looking for a half-decent digital, mainly to take pictures of flowers and the like (ah!).
> 
> But me being me, I rather fancy the idea of picking up and old Olympus Pen E-P1 (or maybe 2...).
> 
> Am I bonkers? I had a lovely Olympus Trip when I were a lad, but it ended up in a ravine in what is now Croatia. I kind of miss it, and am a bit of a sucker for the retro look.
> 
> K


 If you want the old timey experience from Olympus, then you'll like the look of the PEN-F. The biggest drawback being the large pile of cash it takes to get one. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## DJH584

In keeping with this subject, I have been looking on the bay of pigs necessary evil at the Canon 300D. I appreciate that it is only 6.1mp as opposed to 8.0mp of the 350D but there appear to one or two decent examples COMPLETE with lens - why do people just sell the body only? - for under £100. Has anyone had any experience with this camera?
If so your input would be appreciated.

David


----------



## William_Wilson

DJH584 said:


> why do people just sell the body only?


 They use their lenses on newer cameras.

Later,
William


----------



## Nobbythesheep

Just buy a nice fillum camera. You can buy a really good film camera for £100 on the bay of e.

Or - upgrade your phone. Simples!


----------



## AbingtonLad

William_Wilson said:


> If you want the old timey experience from Olympus, then you'll like the look of the PEN-F. The biggest drawback being the large pile of cash it takes to get one. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Holy Cow they go for big bucks!

Had a very generous offer from a forum member on a Sony SLR digital, but still struggling to make a decision. There seem to be quite a few models and variants of the PEN - just stumbled across the 'mini' range, which might do the trick. Or not.

My head hurts :wacko:


----------



## DJH584

AbingtonLad said:


> My head hurts :wacko:


 So has mine for the last few days and then I found and bought this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HARDLY-USED-Nikon-D70S-Camera-Body-18-50mm-55-200mm-F3-5-5-6-DC-lens-512mb-/182309331779?_trksid=p2141725.m3662.l6403 Should do the job I want it to do and for the price with two lenses I'm not complaining.


----------



## graham1981

DJH584 said:


> In keeping with this subject, I have been looking on the bay of pigs necessary evil at the Canon 300D. I appreciate that it is only 6.1mp as opposed to 8.0mp of the 350D but there appear to one or two decent examples COMPLETE with lens - why do people just sell the body only? - for under £100. Has anyone had any experience with this camera?
> If so your input would be appreciated.
> 
> David


 I had a 300D what seems like many Moons ago now, it was Ok at the time but definitely wasn't as good as the 350D I had. I found the 300D struggled sometimes with colour rendition, particularly with skies, the blues could end up looking very false. This can be rectified to some degree in PS but I hate using computers so having to tweak every photo is a :nono: for me


----------



## William_Wilson

graham1981 said:


> having to tweak every photo is a :nono: for me


 An angry proctologist? :scared: :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------

